# I made a Chuff Chuff or "Its Alive Its Alive!"



## baldrocker (Aug 31, 2008)

Now I'm hooked! 1st attempt and it ran. I know it aint pretty
but its all mine. Free plans from "Little Macine Shop" web site
with (shock horror) minor alteraterations to suit what was
at hand and 10psi to run. Next to make a variable inputo see if 
I can control the speed. BLING will be performed.
Paul.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3NnijTYsS8[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats Paul!

Welcome to the Fraternity of *Engine Builders Anonymous...* 

We're not looking to be cured or saved from our addiction.


Great Job!
Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice work Paul. Too bad, there's no going back to the other side :big: You're hooked big time like the rest of us. ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Cedge (Aug 31, 2008)

Not many feelings like it... savor the moment!!

Steve


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 1, 2008)

Good stuff Paul, runs like a good un..... still haven't made a wobbler yet!! And my next one won't be either !!! 

Some day I'll get a round tuit ;D 



Got to say it..... What's the next one?  ;D 





Ralph.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 1, 2008)

V Nice, big grins all around it has a very satisfying sound to it

What's next?

David


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I've got to say this success came just in time.
Whats next? Possible remake properly with lots of BLING, or
twin cylinder, or more likley full resto on a Mamod 
traction engine on the way from UK. I know air is acceptable 
but the idea of steam really fires me up (sorry) so crash course
on boilers is likely. On reflection I made a brass mock-up
just as a way to explore my capabilites so I may attempt
to get the ports right to make it a runner. Choices, choices.
Thanks again guys for the support
Paul aka Baldrocker.


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 1, 2008)

Her inside said "very nice dear, whats it do"?
Crash back to earth!


----------



## chuck foster (Sep 1, 2008)

very nice engine paul :bow: :bow:

now about the wife..............if she ever says "very nice dear, whats it do"?

just look her right in the eyes and say " it keeps me out of trouble and if you ever need me all you have to do is look out in the shop "

my wife thinks this hobby is the greatest, all she has to do is open the shop door and there i'm ............. most times :big:

chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 1, 2008)

Baldrocker---Nice job!! Feels good, doesn't it. I built my first engine, very similar to yours about 6 months ago. I started with a single acting "wobbler", then moved up to a double acting "wobbler", and I just finished a beam engine. (My first engine with a slide valve).--- For your next engine, why not try a twin cylinder, double acting "wobbler" that will be self starting?----Brian


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 1, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> I know it aint pretty but its all mine.



That's what counts ;D ................ well done Paul 

CC


----------

